# Straw



## sprout (Jan 1, 2018)

Hello Everyone

I have small squares of long stemmed cereal rye straw for sale. Had a call last night from someone looking for oats straw. We have put up both rye and winter wheat straw in the past. Even tried rebaling some from rounds to squares, train wreck. Quickly found that it is better to put in the correct package the first time round. Also bought some rounds that were full of musk thistles.

Question is: What are the differences between wheat,oats,barley and or rye. Which will sell the best and is the easiest to put up?

Thanks Chuck


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Someone just posted in another thread where someone planted rye for straw and found no one wanted it,they wanted wheat ? straw


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Many people desire many different things with straw , For some plant bedding for Others erosion, And some want whatever is going to soak up the most liquid in animal housing areas And others want something really fancy that is going to make the animal look nice standing in its pen. We have customers that feed straw And we have had customers that want a straw that can be used for bedding and Feed also.... Then there's the length, some like long so it shakes and fluffs to stand tall. Others like fine So it will not cause problems in their manure system.... Some would like it rained on once or twice so it is not too waxy And others would not be intrested if it lost its golden color. We grow what compliments our farm the best And then we look for strong customers who want what we have. You can't suit everyone


----------



## Aaroncboo (Sep 21, 2014)

I've heard barley straw is an algaecide. People will buy it to sink in their ponds to control algae


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

endrow said:


> Many people desire many different things with straw , For some plant bedding for Others erosion, And some want whatever is going to soak up the most liquid in animal housing areas And others want something really fancy that is going to make the animal look nice standing in its pen. We have customers that feed straw And we have had customers that want a straw that can be used for bedding and Feed also.... Then there's the length, some like long so it shakes and fluffs to stand tall. Others like fine So it will not cause problems in their manure system.... Some would like it rained on once or twice so it is not too waxy And others would not be intrested if it lost its golden color. We grow what compliments our farm the best And then we look for strong customers who want what we have. You can't suit everyone


We raised oats forever for straw. Absorbent and cheap.

Great-uncle raised purebred Duroc sows. He would plant 20 acres of wheat just for the white straw. Made the red sows looks oh so much prettier.

Can't say as I've seen anyone raise rye for straw on purpose. I seed some rye as an alfalfa cover but cut it before it beards.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I was just talking with a fella Monday who lives about an hour from here. He has 100 acres of cereal rye out for straw this year. He indicated the straw sells itself with it's clean bright appearance. It sounds like it does take some honest effort to make it nice. It needs some rain after mowing and several tedder trips to keep it moving to make it nice according to him.


----------

